# Looking for Ring box inserts



## Timbo

I got roped into making a couple of ring boxes for a friend of my wife.  The box is not a problem, however, I can't seem to locate a source for the inserts 
that will line the boxes.  I thought about going to the jewelry store to see if they had some unused boxes laying around, but I believe the inserts are glued in and I'm unlikely to get them out unblemished.  Anyone know of a source?  Thanks.


----------



## boxerman

Maybe look here.Jewelry displays, Ring displays, Earring displays, Jewelry display  Gems On Display


----------



## Timbo

boxerman said:


> Maybe look here.Jewelry displays, Ring displays, Earring displays, Jewelry display  Gems On Display



Thanks but these guys and the other display vendors sell ring display inserts for use in the treys they also sell.  These inserts hold many rings.  I need a few inserts that hold a single ring, and can be installed in a ring box.


----------



## boxerman

How about getting some thin foam and cutting a slit in the foam for the ring and cover the foam with some nice material. Just trying to think of some ideas to help you out.


----------



## Timbo

boxerman said:


> How about getting some thin foam and cutting a slit in the foam for the ring and cover the foam with some nice material. Just trying to think of some ideas to help you out.



Thanks.  I was talking this over with my wife an hour ago and came up with the same idea.  She's going to check her closet and with her mom to see if she can find a ring box with a nice removable insert I can steal.  If that does not work out, and I don't get anymore ideas here, I'll probably try to make my own.


----------



## Jgrden

I use upholstery grade leather. It came from Canada. Works great. Looks good.


----------



## Timbo

Jgrden said:


> I use upholstery grade leather. It came from Canada. Works great. Looks good.



What do you put underneath leather?


----------



## nava1uni

Try www.riogrande.com they sell jewelry makings and boxes, etc.


----------



## louie68

Google   don jer they sell the products you spray


----------



## Robert111

What about a flocking kit. Makes a pretty nice way to line a wood box. If you're not familiar, google it.


----------



## Timbo

louie56 said:


> Google   don jer they sell the products you spray



I think you're talking about the flocking stuff.  That's OK if you want to just lay something in a box.   I'm making a ring box which needs some support to hold the ring upright.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Timbo

Robert111 said:


> What about a flocking kit. Makes a pretty nice way to line a wood box. If you're not familiar, google it.



See post #11


----------



## Timbo

I actually completed the boxes a week or so ago.  I made my own insert using some stiff foam, and velour cloth I got from the craft store.  Here are photos of the boxes.  The customer loved them. If I had more time before deliver, I would have sourced antique brass hinges.


----------



## Timbo

nava1uni said:


> Try Rio Grande Jewelry Making Supplies they sell jewelry makings and boxes, etc.



I just checked them out and they do carry inserts that you could use over foam.  I would have had to make the boxes bigger to use them.  I bookmarked the site for future reference.  Thanks.


----------



## Skie_M

Yes, this is an old post .... noticed a google search spider looking at the thread for whatever reason and I was curious to see what was in here.

I have worked in the jewelry box display business before, and the actual method used for single or multiple ring boxes at the place I worked at was to use a slit foam backing and cover it with whatever material the customer desired.

The typical method involved setting rows using a rigid backer, and/or cutting the foam to fit the space desired.  The entire surface was then sprayed with a contact adhesive and the cover was pressed into place.  We used butter knives that had been specially ground and shaped to press the cover into the slits in the foam to form the ring holding areas before the adhesive had time to set, and covered the entire tray or insert in this way.  We then installed the insert into the container via more adhesive, and used the butterknives again to press the cover down all around the sides for a neat and professional appearance.  For even neater appearance, a shadow board is then secured over the rows with special punched cutouts so that rings would be properly spaced apart from each other for unobstructed viewing or to prevent the ring from shifting around during shipping.  The shadow board was typically made of plastic or heavy cardboard and flocked or coated with thin felt.  We used the heavy cardboard flocked boards as earring holders as well.

Jewelry boxes bought from Hobby Lobby that are in an unfinished state can easily be upgraded to hold special pieces like you see in displays at major outlet stores.  Material for these upgrades are easily obtained from Hobby Lobby, Jo-Anne's Fabrics, and many other stores.  If you choose to upgrade an existing box with these coverings, keep in mind that any boxes that are made to fit inside will have to be a little smaller so that they can still fit after being upgraded with coverings of their own.  Make allowances for multiple layers, or cut away layers that will be tucked underneath to reduce the excess dimension to a manageable level.  For best professional appearance, a final covering is given to the underside of each box or tray, usually of the same color or material, but sometimes in a differing color.  What matters is that it's cut squarely and neatly.


What was my actual position at Warner Jewelry Box and Display?  Material Cutter.  I handled cutting the bulk material rolls so that the employees out in the work area had properly sized and shaped pieces to work with.  My tools of choice were a razor sharp pair of scissors, a pencil for marking, a tape measure, and an oversized paper cutter on steroids for cutting up to 10 layers of material at the same time.  Basically, it was a hand powered beam shear.


----------

